# Unable to save ACS Online application, Please Help!!



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to apply for ACS and trying to save it, but it doesnt get saved and it displays a message like "Your application has not been saved".

I tried it so many times. It it like it doesnt get saved?

Please help!!

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

Send a mail to ACS technical support department about your problem. Before that make sure you followed the correct way.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to apply for ACS and trying to save it, but it doesnt get saved and it displays a message like "Your application has not been saved".
> 
> ...


I would advise you to logout, clear all the browser cache. Then start from beginning after ensuring you have high speed internet. As its nothing but uploading documents, try the way I said step by step freshly.

Remember to save every page once you upload the pages document as once you logout and login back, you ll be able to see the saved documents.

But DO NOT forget that, once you submit in the last page, all your options to save or edit or upload further will go. So before submitting, save and then re check every page. This should work properly, don't panic 

Cheers


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks much 'Cartisol' for your quick reply, I tried out your suggestion 3 times today but its not working

I cleaned all the cookies in the IE browser started the application filling, and tried to save it after the Personal Info part is done, but the same message "Your application has not been saved" is coming up and I have to start off with the application procedure from the first step again. Did anyone face the same issue? Please help me out how to proceed further.

Thanks 




Cartisol said:


> I would advise you to logout, clear all the browser cache. Then start from beginning after ensuring you have high speed internet. As its nothing but uploading documents, try the way I said step by step freshly.
> 
> Remember to save every page once you upload the pages document as once you logout and login back, you ll be able to see the saved documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> I would advise you to logout, clear all the browser cache. Then start from beginning after ensuring you have high speed internet. As its nothing but uploading documents, try the way I said step by step freshly.
> 
> Remember to save every page once you upload the pages document as once you logout and login back, you ll be able to see the saved documents.
> 
> ...


And also you were mentioning about the login and logout which is not available in the ACS application could you please clarify on it.

I am using the below link 

Online Application | Australian Computer Society 

which redirects me to the below page.

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapplication/skillsapplication.wgx

in this page I am selecting the 3rd option ('Skills Assessment' - $450) hope I am doing it right? Please correct me if not.

thank you.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Thanks much 'Cartisol' for your quick reply, I tried out your suggestion 3 times today but its not working
> 
> I cleaned all the cookies in the IE browser started the application filling, and tried to save it after the Personal Info part is done, but the same message "Your application has not been saved" is coming up and I have to start off with the application procedure from the first step again. Did anyone face the same issue? Please help me out how to proceed further.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Sorry to hear that. Well many of us weren't able to delete the uploaded document and weren't comfortably able to save sometime. Just try in different computer. Try filling half of personal details and try saving. Some kind of trial and error method we should try.

Write the following in start run command and delete contents of all following folder and then all browsers cookies, then recycle bin. 

temp
recent
prefetch
cookies

Then try again from chrome if you have.

Also, if you have another computer, try in that, I have confidence, it will work. Also I remember, dome duration of time, we were unable to login where it said, invalid id and password. Tried after sometime after clearing cache, it worked ....  Don't panic, you are with ACS and all of us 

Let us know....

Cheers


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Where should we 'login' that you are mentioning 'Cartisol'


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Where should we 'login' that you are mentioning 'Cartisol'


You were right in your link above. You need to choose "Individual online application in this link below"

Online Application | Australian Computer Society

Then, it will redirect you to the below page.

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapp...?vwginstance=79daa1a23ae247b0a532619b87b2bf1f

Here, you need to select the center option if you have already created a user ID and password or saved (I am referring to, when you access this first time, ACS will automatically send you an automatic email with the contents below

01 January 2010

*Dear XXX,

Thank you for your Online Skills Assessment Application. 

Your application reference number is 123456 and your password is ACS0999912. 

Please note that your application has not yet been submitted. 

Your application can be finalised by re-opening and clicking on the "Submit" button. 

Please note: all applications not actioned within a 30 day period will automatically expire. 

To re-open your application, return to Apply Online. 

For Migration Agent applications, please go to Skills Agent. 

Kind Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society*

Did you got that email ? If so, it means that, an account profile has been created for you in their database already. Hence, you may want to choose the "CENTER" option in the link above reading "Recall Saved Application" where you need to provide your App ID and password sent in email above.

This is the login I am talking about. 

Let me know how you go.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you so much 'Cartisol' now I am clear about the login you are mentioning about. But I am not sure how to create a user id and password, is there any link to do so? If yes could you please share it 

Thanks 





Cartisol said:


> You were right in your link above. You need to choose "Individual online application in this link below"
> 
> Online Application | Australian Computer Society
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

By the way I am selecting the first option 'New application' to start the application as I dont have any application id and password to start the saved application.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> By the way I am selecting the first option 'New application' to start the application as I dont have any application id and password to start the saved application.


No problem.

Well, I would advise you to follow these steps below in order to have streamlined flow.

Read the below link thoroughly and understand it. This is the start point  

Here in the link below, before you actually begin your online application, just be sure to have the documents mentioned in this file name link "Applicant Checklist " mentioned in below link (This is mainly in short, explains, you should have your PDF files of Educational Transcripts, Passport Front and Last Page Copy, Reference Letters from Employers all notarized and scanned ready with you. Once you complete that, I would also advise you to just have a look at the attached document for you in this post named "How-to-Upload-Additional-Documents". This small PDF file has a very user friendly flow document with screenshots educating us how to upload documents once we recall application in a latter stage *before actually submitting your application
*

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants

Once you are quickly through the above, then, click on the below link to start your application freshly 

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application

Here in the above link, choose the " Individual Online Application" which will redirect you to 

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapp...xvwginstance=e7f15a934ec34edd9bdd21f578abb852

Then, start by clicking "New Application" play button. I am just unsure whether it will first ask you basic details like your full name, passport number and email ID and create a profile for you automatically and then send you an auto email immediately with Profile ID and Password for you to access. If so, just follow the flow. 

If that is not the case, where it will allow you to just continue with every pages once you fill the details and upload documents, on against to above creation of ID and password, just go with the flow  Remember to save every page after you fill details. DO NOT SUBMIT at last page unless you are sure you are done with right documents.

Once you start filling further the details required, it will allow you to save, just save "*EVERY PAGE*" once you complete it, and or you have further documents to upload at a later stage, then just "Save" and then click "Close" option. Use Next or Previous button until then 

Finally submit ONLY YOU ARE DONE WITH ALL DOCUMENTS FINALLY and I think ONLY after you pay the fees for them. I think you have credit card, and you use that. 

Thus submit it only after paying fees. Once you submit, you should get an acknowledge letter from ACS immediately (Auto Reply). Also you can check the status from this link below using the user ID and Password they give you.

https://www.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status

Please let us know if you find any difficulties and or if you're stuck up somewhere.

Go with a good speed internet and computer.


NB: What I remember is, once in the initial stage, once you create a new login with your personal details, they will send you an auto email with ID and password urging you to submit it. But dont worry if the flow is different, just follow the system. Once you submit your application finally also, you will get an acknowledgement email. 

Cheers


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you so much 'Cartisol' for your detailed reply, for sure will keep you updated with the progress. I am planning to submit the application by tomorrow. Hope everything goes well.

Thank you again for your time and helping us so much.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Thank you so much 'Cartisol' for your detailed reply, for sure will keep you updated with the progress. I am planning to submit the application by tomorrow. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Thank you again for your time and helping us so much.


You're welcome anytime.

Well, sure, hope things works in right way for you ! Yes, its a good idea to give sometime and try a little later. 

Cheers


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

Even I am facing the same problem as mentioned by "skyscraper". I am not able to save or submit online ACS application. Always I am getting the message "Your application has not been saved". Even a single page is also not getting saved. 

Please let me know if you find any solution for this issue

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sandeep Reddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I am facing the same problem as mentioned by "skyscraper". I am not able to save or submit online ACS application. Always I am getting the message "Your application has not been saved". Even a single page is also not getting saved.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep

I would advise you to try tomorrow morning Sydney time official hours.

Cheers


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> I would advise you to try tomorrow morning Sydney time official hours.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you .. will see i will try tomorrow morning ... Please let me know if any one has the latest update...


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sandeep Reddy said:


> Thank you .. will see i will try tomorrow morning ... Please let me know if any one has the latest update...


I am sure it should work promptly if we try later. Thumps up !!


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> I am sure it should work promptly if we try later. Thumps up !!


Thank you .. Cartisol..

Today morning I am able to submit my ACS application and i have got LOGIN ID and Password.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sandeep Reddy said:


> Thank you .. Cartisol..
> 
> Today morning I am able to submit my ACS application and i have got LOGIN ID and Password.


That's good, I am glad to hear that 

Cheers


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks from my side too 'Cartisol' I am done with my application too.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Thanks from my side too 'Cartisol' I am done with my application too.


You're welcome. I am glad that it went smoothly for you too.

Cheers


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Skyscraper,

Today morning i have been asked for additional documents though i have provided reference letter and statutory declaration from my lead with all the details asked.

Following is the information that is asked, from the mail,

Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from Both employers 

Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment 
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author


All the above information is already provided.

I would like to know the status of your acs application.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Sandeep,

My application is still in stage 2, I haven't received any communication from them.

I only provided reference letters and SD on stamp paper with notary. Now I am worried


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Did you give Statutory Deceleration to support your Reference letters?


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have submitted Reference Letter from my employers (which includes the start ans end dates and address of the company at bottom , all the mentioned information on the company letter head)

I have submitted statutory declaration from my lead ( Includes employment type Full Time and roles and responsibilities performed)

Please let me know how you have given you roles and responsibilities declarations...


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 3 companies experience including present company....I couldn't get references from on company letter heads (none of them) so had references from my colleagues on stamp paper and got them notarized, and finally made a statutory declaration on a stamp paper mentioning why I couldn't submit reference letters on my company letter heads. 

I am not sure if I did it right!!! may be in couple of days I will know that.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Any update Sandeep? are you able to sort out this issue?


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Even i did the same thing for the roles and responsibilities, i made statutory declaration from my lead...

I have explained the same in the mail .... now my application is in 4th stage.. 

May i know your application status.


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine is still in Stage 2 Sandeep


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Skyscraper,

What is the status of your application...


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Its in Stage 4 Sandeep....How about yours?


----------



## Sandeep Reddy (Dec 16, 2012)

mine is same in stage 4.... Do you have any idea how much time it will take... Please any one can suggest how much time it will be in stage 4....?


----------

